# Mountain Loop Hwy



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Looking at DeLorme Atlas anyboody ridden Mountain Loop Hwy out of Ganite Falls, WA any info on road condition shoulder etc would be appreciated.

Roads in the area I usally ride are Machias, OK Mill and Dubques

Thanks in adance
Ray Still


----------



## Seapig (Jun 19, 2003)

After Barlow Pass, the road is dirt, and, due to the bad floods of years back, osme of the bridges along the route may not even be open yet. From Granite Falls to Barlow Pass, there is little to no shoulder, but there's not too much traffic. When I ride around there for a short ride, I just go from the ranger station at Verlot to Barlow Pass and back. I've been passed by 5-7 cars on the entire ride.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Any observations on the elevation gain from Granite Falls to Barlow Pass? How difficult/intermediate/easy of a climb is it?


----------



## RandoAndy (Aug 30, 2009)

I've done the Barlow Pass ride this past June and last April. It's a great ride. I did it both times as a 120 mile loop from Snohomish. You can shorten the ride by starting and ending in Granite Falls( Ithink that helps). Best is to do the roue in a clockwise rotation. ie: Ride up the gravel portion (17 miles total gravel) and down the paved portion to Granite Falls.

The gravel portion is good shape as we have received so little rain this year. Last year I rode 700x28mm tires. This year I rode 650x32mm tires. The climb isn't super steep but you'll want a low gear. I had a 34 tooth chainring and a 28 tooth large sprocket on my cassette. A lower gear would have been nicer. (I just swapped my crank to a 30/46 combination. Now it'll be easy.

It is a nice ride. Not much traffic on the road.My ride was:
Snohomish: Centenial Trail to Arlington
Arlington to Darrington
Darrington to Granite Falls
Granite Falls winding all over the rural Snohomish County to Snohomish. A nasty climb at the end.
Good luck, Andy


----------

